# Cleaning hamster cage



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok so I did a weird full cleaning of Marble's (my hammy) cage today...
I lured him into a box that he came home from [email protected] in and let him have his snacks and food in there whilst I sprayed everything down with the cleaner I got also from [email protected], which is a spray and wipe. I did that and then for the cage base, wire frame, bottle, food bowl, bath tub and toys I rinsed them. Cardboard tube I don't think it's wise to spray and wipe as some toys (currently drying by the dehumidifier) are soaked and losing colour like mad. I gave him a little box in his cage that I kinda burried with some wood shavings to make up for these lost toys whilst drying. I also rewarded kale for him patiently waiting for me to clean and dry.
Following this stressful experience for both Marble and I, I have some questions and wonder if anyone can help me with them.

My questions are:
A) [email protected] said they recommend not to use ball with hammy until maybe a month after I've had him as it's too much stress for him. But it's impossible to clean whilst worrying that he will chew through the box and escape. Can I get him a ball to chill out in whilst I clean next week? If so what size is good?
B) How do I clean paper or "soft material" based toys or should I not clean those at all?
C) I read that I am meant to keep some of his old bedding to add to new one so he smells himself in his clean home. How do you normally do that? I used an old wheel as a storage tub but Tupperware is a solution? Also I take it that you must sift through for poop and food and remove those right?


I can't tell if he's happy about my first ever cleaning job but he seems to have left one piece of kale out for later...He did accept kale from me when he got back in...:S

Edit: I have an inkling that he likes the kaytee clean and cosy, he's burrowed under his house....


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I never clean my hamsters out.
I spot clean toilet areas and occasionally nest areas and replace bedding as needed. I never remove more than 1/4 of the bedding a month.

I never use disinfectant spray UNLESS a plastic/ceramic/metal item is being shared amongst hamsters or the hamster is ill. I just use warm water and washing up liquid watered down.

A ball isn't stimulating for them as it blocks all their senses. Free roaming in a play pen. While you're cleaning out you could use a small storage box with a meshed lid- that's what I do.

Don't bother cleaning paper based toys, just replace them when they're destroyed or stink.

Yes you sift through the bedding. But see above for cleaning out. Once a month I sift through all the bedding. Every 3-4 days I spot clean. Save money and bedding


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

A) [email protected] said they recommend not to use ball with hammy until maybe a month after I've had him as it's too much stress for him. But it's impossible to clean whilst worrying that he will chew through the box and escape. Can I get him a ball to chill out in whilst I clean next week? If so what size is good?
No ball is good, they are terrible things and in my opinion shouldn't still be for sale. Instead you can get a small travel cage that Marble will be perfectly safe in while you clean. 
B) How do I clean paper or "soft material" based toys or should I not clean those at all?
You do not clean paper, cardboard etc toys.
C) I read that I am meant to keep some of his old bedding to add to new one so he smells himself in his clean home. How do you normally do that? I used an old wheel as a storage tub but Tupperware is a solution? Also I take it that you must sift through for poop and food and remove those right?
I remove some into a plastic box, then empty the rest into a bin bag.

***********
Reading your description of how you cleaned, am I right in saying you didn't wash everything? You just sprayed and wiped and that was it? What toys did you spray? You didn't spray wood did you?

What I do is:
Remove everything, anything wooden, cardboard, rope etc gets put to one side and anything plastic, ceramic, terracotta goes in the washing up bowl. Wash the stuff (with warm water and dish washer liquid) that can be washed,then clean the base of the cage. Dry the base, then spray, leave the spray to work then wipe. Once dry, put the old and new substrate, hay and paper bedding in, add the toys that can't be washed, then dry everything else, put it all in and done.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> A) [email protected] said they recommend not to use ball with hammy until maybe a month after I've had him as it's too much stress for him. But it's impossible to clean whilst worrying that he will chew through the box and escape. Can I get him a ball to chill out in whilst I clean next week? If so what size is good?
> No ball is good, they are terrible things and in my opinion shouldn't still be for sale. Instead you can get a small travel cage that Marble will be perfectly safe in while you clean.
> B) How do I clean paper or "soft material" based toys or should I not clean those at all?
> You do not clean paper, cardboard etc toys.
> ...


Then painted wood toys I sprayed and rinsed and dried. For the cardboard tube I didn't wash that one. All other things were sprayed and wiped. I got a bit messy and tried to rinse the cage in the shower along with ramps levels etc. The only thing that wasn't washed was the cardboard tube. Should I not have spray, clean and rinse the wooden toys? :S

I was a bit overwhelmed by having to watch over him whilst cleaning because and I thought I'd be able to do it since he's a good hammy that doesn't escape. But it just all got very out of hand once spray and rinse happened.

He's hidden himself in the new bedding at the base of the cage...I hope I have cleaned it well enough and he doesn't fall sick from my first clean :S


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Wood toys take ages to dry, if it dries. It forms mold and that make your ham ill.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Knighterist said:


> Then painted wood toys I sprayed and rinsed and dried. For the cardboard tube I didn't wash that one. All other things were sprayed and wiped. I got a bit messy and tried to rinse the cage in the shower along with ramps levels etc. The only thing that wasn't washed was the cardboard tube. Should I not have spray, clean and rinse the wooden toys? :S
> 
> I was a bit overwhelmed by having to watch over him whilst cleaning because and I thought I'd be able to do it since he's a good hammy that doesn't escape. But it just all got very out of hand once spray and rinse happened.
> 
> He's hidden himself in the new bedding at the base of the cage...I hope I have cleaned it well enough and he doesn't fall sick from my first clean :S


I'm afraid not, wooden toys do not need to be cleaned, they soak up the water, take ages to dry and they retain moisture and could become moldy. Having sprayed the wood my worry would be that the spray has soaked into the wood and if Marble gnaws the wood that could make him really sick.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm afraid not, wooden toys do not need to be cleaned, they soak up the water, take ages to dry and they retain moisture and could become moldy. Having sprayed the wood my worry would be that the spray has soaked into the wood and if Marble gnaws the wood that could make him really sick.


I have ran over to remove the toys! I feel so irresponsible and ashamed!! I'm so sorry Marble!! I'll get him new toys tomorrow. Thank you so much for coming to my (Marble's) rescue again! You are like his guardian angel!

So if the toys can't be washed what should I do with them?

PS. Marble was so comfortable in the Kaytee bedding he was sleeping in it!!! :O


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Knighterist said:


> I have ran over to remove the toys! I feel so irresponsible and ashamed!! I'm so sorry Marble!! I'll get him new toys tomorrow. Thank you so much for coming to my (Marble's) rescue again! You are like his guardian angel!
> 
> So if the toys can't be washed what should I do with them?
> 
> PS. Marble was so comfortable in the Kaytee bedding he was sleeping in it!!! :O


No worries, we all have to learn and no harm was done 

Wooden toys need nothing special done to them, just take them out on cleaning day, put them to one side and put them back in when putting everything back. Just check them and when they are no longer safe, throw them.
Rope, paper, cardboard, coconut etc again, need no cleaning, just throw them out once they stink or are no longer usable.
Plastic, ceramic, terracotta etc wash in warm water and dish washing liquid (like Fairy for example), rinse well and dry.

That's good that he likes the bedding


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> No worries, we all have to learn and no harm was done
> 
> Wooden toys need nothing special done to them, just take them out on cleaning day, put them to one side and put them back in when putting everything back. Just check them and when they are no longer safe, throw them.
> Rope, paper, cardboard, coconut etc again, need no cleaning, just throw them out once they stink or are no longer usable.
> ...


Thank you so much again!!!


----------

